# Level 5 tools



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I can't post pictures on this app sorry I just send it to my Facebook page

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1006012966112613&substory_index=0&id=172599606120624


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1006018629445380&id=172599606120624


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

the brake for the handle is nice but have a limitation..... it's used just for flat box - i think - whereas another brand has multiple purpose - can be used with the corner box for ex .....my wheels don't leave any marks but i like the idea of white


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Running the 12 with my shorty


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool. A braked shorty.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

There is more ...my shorty is the plan one


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Boom


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

The new shortly is cool


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Read this


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Is it very light? I've seen the other shorty handles but no brake always made me hesitate this one looks nice.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I want one. When will they be at all wall.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

cazna said:


> I want one. When will they be at all wall.


I have like 10 all wall T shirts haha


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Shelwyn said:


> I have like 10 all wall T shirts haha


 Your doing well, I got 5 I think, 3 west techs as well, They are a much better one.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

cazna said:


> Your doing well, I got 5 I think, 3 west techs as well, They are a much better one.


I just took a look at their selection, it's a bit limited isn't it? Or is it because your in new Zealand and they deliver quick to there? I just went through most of the catalog and didn't find most of my favorites but I saw a few things I hadn't seen before.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Shelwyn said:


> I just took a look at their selection, it's a bit limited isn't it? Or is it because your in new Zealand and they deliver quick to there? I just went through most of the catalog and didn't find most of my favorites but I saw a few things I hadn't seen before.


 All you do mate is email Lynda and ask her what you want, She can source most things.

Im currently asking her about the hotmud box, Speare corner sander handle and Level 5 new short braked handle and reciprocating drywall blades for my Milwaukee hazkzall through facebook messenger To easy. Even got her to get me some awesome painting sealpro trays once, She got them for me and now stocks them, She also tracked down a heap of flex edge sanding pads for me when they quit making them. :thumbsup:


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

cazna said:


> I want one. When will they be at all wall.


Al's has a 23"-32" on ebay but not a fixed 12" or whatever Icerocks is.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Boom


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

New L5 box handle!
My black 1 went tits up again!:furious: So bought the new L5 extendable box handle:thumbsup:
No idea how the break works on it as it seems to be inside of the handle and not like the other handles I have!:blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have the short one and tt hot mud box on the way.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> I have the short one and tt hot mud box on the way.


Its seems like a simple design but not sure how the brake works tho!
Or how it extends and still brakes! No hydraulics to go wrong tho so I'm hoping its a good 1!:thumbsup:
Bit pissed that my black 1 went tits up again but its still under warranty so will b fixed for free!:yes:


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> Its seems like a simple design but not sure how the brake works tho!
> Or how it extends and still brakes! No hydraulics to go wrong tho so I'm hoping its a good 1!:thumbsup:
> Bit pissed that my black 1 went tits up again but its still under warranty so will b fixed for free!:yes:



Looks like my old northstar handle... remember to lubricate, so if u get mud on the top of the head it wont stick to it..  my handle is now 8 years old  and working perfect !  Best handle I have ever touched!!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Pytlik said:


> Looks like my old northstar handle... remember to lubricate, so if u get mud on the top of the head it wont stick to it..  my handle is now 8 years old  and working perfect !  Best handle I have ever touched!!!


Cheers chief I will keep it lubed!:thumbsup:
My Columbia 1 is only 2 years old and f*cked up 2 times now!:furious:


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

My NS handle is about 13 years old and no signs of slowing down. Never had to replace anything on it.


----------

